# RIP-Tallulah rushed to vet b/c of pooping bloody mucus



## SnowyShiloh (May 29, 2008)

I just got back from the vet. Tallulah is pretty sick and the vet doesn't know if she'll make it. I slept in very late today and found her lying on her stomach in her litter box, with no interest in food and she didn't drink her water during the night. I picked her up and her belly was very round and full and she had thick, bloody mucus mixed with poop on her rear end with blood smeared on her back feet and urine on her tummy. She was acting quite lethargic. 

We rushed her to the vet immediately, the vet did an x-ray and found that her cecum is very enlarged and her intestines are pretty full of feces. She is quite dehydrated from not drinking during the night (and she only drank about 2/3rds as much as she usually does yesterday). She was treated with Metacam and given fluids subcutaneously. They put her in the incubator set to 80 degrees and have hay and water for her. They will be giving her an IV when she's not as dehydrated and will be starting her on antibiotics. They also tested her feces and found coccidea. We're going back in two hours with pellets for her and to visit her and see if she can come home for the night.

Our regular vet was out of the office, but was due to get back right after we left. She's going to look Tallulah over and hopefully have more info for us on what's going on when we go back this evening.

For those of you who don't know, Tallulah has had intestinal problems for her whole life pretty much. She's 7 1/2 months old. A month and a half ago, her belly became bloated and she felt heavy and had an enlarged cecum. She was treated for coccidea and got better! No poopy butt for a good 3-4 weeks now! That's a first for her. Then 2 days ago, she started getting a little heavy feeling again and had a little nasal discharge (not unusual for her), but was acting great, eating and playing and pooping like normal (still no poopy butt). All of this even as of 2 am this morning. I've been palpating her abdomen and couldn't feel her cecum like I could back when she was being treated for coccidea, and last night she actually felt lighter than she had, though I did notice she drank less than usual (she usually drinks about 1 1/2 cups of water every day and she drank about a cup). I was going to schedule her for an appointment today. She changed so much overnight! Her belly got so big and she became so listless and uninterested in everything (nose barely wiggling, eyes dull, not supporting her head very much when I held her on her back), not to mention the bloody mucus and the dehydration. 

Does anyone have any idea what's going on? It of course seems that the enlarged cecum is related to the bloody mucus (all her poop today has come out covered in the mucus). Will my little girl be okay? I'm so afraid she's going to die and that she's in pain. Is it safe for her to be in an incubator? I don't want her to overheat. Her temperature was rather low (hence the incubator), but her heart and lungs were fine. Does the treatment so far seem okay?

Sorry this is jumbled and might not make sense, my mind is racing and I'm so worried about her. I made sure not to cry in front of her and was petting her, kissing her and telling her she's going to be just fine and will be coming home soon. Last time I had to leave a pet at the vet, she died.


----------



## Alexah (May 29, 2008)

Oh, Shiloh...I'm so, so sorry. I don't have much to share as I've never dealt with coccidea, but you and yours will certainly be in my thoughts and prayers now and always.

If you need anything at all, please feel free to PM me.

ray:Tallulah, please come through this. I'm sending you strength...


----------



## Roxie (May 29, 2008)

ray:


----------



## MsBinky (May 29, 2008)

Oh no, not Tallulah OooohI so hope she will be ok. I am so sorry to hear of all this going on with her. I have no advice but I am sending you all my love and hugs. :rose:


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 29, 2008)

Oh no Shiloh... not Tallulah! I'm so sorry... I'm sorry I can't offer advice, but I'm hoping with all my heart that she will be ok.... 

I'm so sorry I couldn't reply on MSN, it's died on me and wont let me back in, but feel free to PM or email me...

Thinking of you, and praying that she will be alright!

:hug:

Jen xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 29, 2008)

Okay, I have an update! I just called the vet to see how she's doing, even though it's only been about an hour since I saw her. They said that Tallulah is a little less lethargic, hasn't eaten any hay but DID drink a little water by herself! They gave her Critical Care and were able to take a little bit of blood to do tests with but will need to draw more. She said Tallulah has already absorbed the sub q fluids so they're going to give her more. She's still pooping the bloody mucus. Our regular vet, Dr. DeLeon, got back in and took a look at Tallulah and her x-ray and approved of the treatment. I'm glad she's not getting worse!


----------



## weedflemishgiants (May 29, 2008)

ray:


----------



## FallingStar (May 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about her. I hope she gets well soon.

That's godo that she drank some water on her own. 



ray:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 29, 2008)

oh Shilo, how worrying. Poor Tallulah has been through so much, bless her heart. I can't offer much adive, I'm afraid, but at least it sounds as though she is in good hands with your vet.

I will be keeping you in my thoughts. Please update as and when you can.

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 29, 2008)

Poor little Tallulah....I will keep her in my thoughts. I hope that I see good news here soon.ray:


----------



## naturestee (May 29, 2008)

OMG! My only question on the treatment is if she is getting treated for clostridium? It's a nasty gut bacteria that can cause bloody poop and tends to take advantage of ill buns in GI stasis, etc. I know one of my rabbit vets mentioned that as a prime culprit ofblood in poops when we were discussing Sprite.

Come on little baby, I'm pulling for you!ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 29, 2008)

ray: Come on Tallulah!


----------



## bunbunbinkie (May 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to see that she has not worsened! Come on little Tallulah, you can get through this!!!!:bunnyhug:

Thinking of you, SnowyShiloh and your girlie Tallulahray:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 30, 2008)

Everyone, please pray for my baby girl... We need your help! I'm so afraid she isn't going to make it, she's so lethargic that it's like holding a rag doll. She seems to be barely breathing. We came home with a whole bucket of medications for her, I tried to give her some of them but stopped because she isn't swallowing. I'm afraid she'll breathe in the medications. She's hardly breathing now. It's so shallow. It doesn't seem labored and she isn't breathing too fast, just so, so shallowly. I'm trying to stay cheerful for her, but I can't hold her and see her so sick and not cry. I can't bear the idea of losing my little princess, I always was afraid she'd die young. Please think of us and hope she starts improving!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 30, 2008)

Oh no. This doesn't sound good at all. Do her ears feel cold? If so, she is in shock at this point. Keep her warm, is the best thing to do. Oxygen would be good at this point too, is there an emergency vet open?

Anyone else have any advice?!

:tears2: I'm praying hard here.


----------



## MsBinky (May 30, 2008)

Why didn't they keep her there? :tears2:I am praying for your girl... You're not alone. I hope she pulls through. ray:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 30, 2008)

What's going on? How is she? I'm so worried!:tears2:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 30, 2008)

"Please Lord helpTallulahrecover from this bought of sickness"..ray:


----------



## JimD (May 30, 2008)

ray:


----------



## Pipp (May 30, 2008)

They sent her home? Was the diagnosis enteritis / coccidiosis? 

Did they give you Bene-bac? Sulfur? Not much to do orally if she's not swallowing. :tears2:

Warm and calm is the right course of action I think. Not even sure if there are injectible treatments. 

I've been looking around, I'll keep trying. 

Poor Tullulah.. And poor Shilo.. 

sas ray:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 30, 2008)

My precious girl died in my arms about 20 minutes ago and I can't believe it, my sweet baby is gone forever....


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 30, 2008)

Honey, I am so very sorry. I am here if you need to talk. I know the pain you are in right now.

Tallulah, RIP babygirl:rainbow:


----------



## undergunfire (May 30, 2008)

I just saw this thread. Shiloh...I am so sorry. I wish I could give you a big huge hug. You have been through too much with Tallulah being sick and losing the rats. I am just so sorry.

:cry4:


----------



## Pipp (May 30, 2008)

:bigtears:


----------



## MsBinky (May 30, 2008)

:bigtears:

God... i feel like I lost one of my own... She was so loved...

:cry4:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 30, 2008)

:sad:


----------



## Little Bay Poo (May 30, 2008)

Oh no! I was really hoping she'd pull through. Tallulah looked like such a sweet adorable bunny, she was one of my favorites on the forum. I'm so sorry for your loss :tears2:


----------



## 12354somebunny (May 30, 2008)

i just saw this thread. i'm so so sorry snowyshiloh :cry2

:rainbow:RIP Tallulah


----------



## LuvaBun (May 30, 2008)

NO! NO! Not sweet Tallulah

OMG I can't believe it. I saw the RIP in the thread and I didn't want to read on 

Shiloh, I am so very sorry. I am suprised they didn't keep her in, but perhaps it was better she was with those that loved her.

Please know that everyone here feels your pain - Tallulah was loved by many.

Jan


----------



## PixieStixxxx (May 30, 2008)

..What a terrible thread to find the second you log onto RO :sad:

Not baby Tallulah... She was such a doll, and so loved.

Her life was too short, but she got the best home possible.

I'm so sorry Shiloh =[


----------



## YukonDaisy (May 30, 2008)

*I'm so sorry for your loss, Shiloh.
We loved you Tallulah, rest in peace.*


----------



## GoinBackToCali (May 30, 2008)

I had to read this 3 times.. surely I was misreading..

I am so sorry..

Z


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 30, 2008)

Everyone, I can't tell you how much I appreciate knowing that you all care about Tallulah. I can't believe she's really gone, how can it be? I made a thread for her in the Rainbow Bridge.

I feel so guilty over her death, maybe things could have been different. I question whether the vet did the right thing. She said Tallulah was perking up, but when I got there, she was more unresponsive than she'd been. Maybe if our regular vet had treated her, she could have been okay. Maybe if I'd brought her in sooner- since she'd had the same "bloating" issue more than once before and was okay, I didn't rush her in the day I noticed she was feeling rounder than usual because she was pooping, eating and acting normally. I feel guilty for not playing with her as much as I usually do yesterday, maybe I would have noticed a change in behavior. I feel guilty for not taking many pictures these past couple weeks. I actually took video of her about 20 minutes before she died, as well as pictures, and took some pictures of her looking peaceful after she died. I took pictures of her face, her ears, her nose, her tail, her kissy spot on her head, her fluffy little paws... 

Back tracking a little bit, when I went to pick her up, the vet thought she was doing better and would probably be okay. I took her word for it, but noticed how lethargic she was and saw her breathing get more shallow after we went home. She was dead an hour after leaving the vet office. 

Should we get a necropsy done? I put her in the refrigerator with the intention of bringing her in for a necropsy in the morning. Since we never DID find out exactly what was wrong with her, I'm hoping a necropsy would help pinpoint it. I want to know if Rory and Skyler are at risk for whatever she had, and if I need to do anything special before possibly bringing a new bunny home. The vet did find coccidea and clostridium in her feces, is this normal? Skyler worries me because every once in a while, he has slight nasal discharge, which Tallulah often had. His nose doesn't feel wet or anything, but he gets slight yellow staining on his nostrils sometimes. I didn't get an official diagnosis for what was wrong with Tallulah today, just that the bloody mucus was probably because of her cecum, which was likely due to the coccidea.

Sorry this is so disjointed!


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 30, 2008)

No...... I was so dreading this when I logged on...

I don't know what to say Shiloh, I'm so so sorry.... I'm crying as if I've lost one of my own, so I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling, I wish I wasn't so far away so I could give you a big hug. 

You did everything you could for her, she knew that, and she knew how much you loved her. She was one very beautiful, very lucky bunny. 

She will be missed so much. 

Goodbye baby Tallulah.... :rainbow:

Jen xxx

P.S You know where I am if you need me- email, msn or PM....


----------



## Marietta (May 30, 2008)

Oh, God, due to the time difference I just logged in. I couldn't believe reading RIP in front of her name. Not Tallulah! One of my fav buns! I'm in tears right now. I don't know what to say, surely, words cannot ease your pain right now... Binky free, beautiful little girl!ink iris:

Marietta


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 30, 2008)

I am ssssoooooooo sorry for your loss, please dont beat yourself up and what if yourself to death about it, i know easier said then done. Again i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alexah (May 30, 2008)

Oh no. Yours was the first thread I looked for when I logged in this morning. And when I saw the RIP I started crying. You and your buns (especially Tallulah) are really one of my favorites on the forum and it just aboutbroke my heart - for you and for sweet, innocent Tallulah.

Nothing I can say will make it better for you. And I know losing one of your babies was a very real fear for you. I can only say that I've been there and know how horribly horrific it all is. My PM is open to you anytime. And I'd give you my cell number too if you ever needed to talk. I'm just so sorry.

Sweet Tallulah, you were so young and precious. I know you're up at the rainbow bridge binkying - free from all the physical ailments that weighed you down in this life. I only hope my Einstein is up there with you showing you the ropes. And I know Cinnabun (sp) is up there with you as well - leading you gently across the bridge.I know you'll look down on your mommy and that you love her more than words can say. Rest in peace, sweetheart.

And, Shiloh...do not blame yourself. You were the best mommy to Tallulah that there ever could have been. She's still with you and always will be. We love you and are here for you. Please take care.


----------



## LadyBug (May 30, 2008)

oh no! i thought for sure i'd read wrong when i saw the thread name! not sweet little Tallulah! i'm so sad, she was one of my faves on here, so sweet, so cute! i'm so sorry this happened Shiloh, i can't imagine what you must be going through! know that she was _very, very_ loved on here, by me and many others.

:rainbow:ink iris::rip:ink iris::rainbow:

*~*~*~*~Tallulah~*~*~*~*

 :angelandbunny:


----------



## pla725 (May 30, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. I know the feeling. I'm stilling feeling guilty about Peter. I still think I failed him somehow. You can second guess and what if yourself until the cows come home. Rabbits are so fragile. It can go either way. If you think a necropsy would help and also put your mind at rest than I would go ahead and get it done.


----------



## gentle giants (May 30, 2008)

I don't know what I could possibly say right now, except: 

:bigtears::rip:Tallulah, and ray:for you, Shiloh. ink iris:


----------



## trailsend (May 30, 2008)

I couldn't believe it when I saw this thread just now... I am so sorry Shiloh... my heart goes out to you.... Tallulah was such a special girl... :tears2:


----------



## juliew19673 (May 30, 2008)

I am so verry sorry to hear of Tallulah.. She will be sorely missed around here.. I'm glad she was in your arms when she went though.. :bigtears:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 30, 2008)

Shiloh, I know exactly how you feel. I felt the same way for quite awhile after I lost Angel, I questioned everything and what if'd everything. I honestly believe you did what you could. Just like I did with Angel, there was nothing more that could have been done.

As far as the necropsy, I think it's a good idea and I think it would help you get some closure.

Pm me anytime.:hug:


----------



## osprey (May 30, 2008)

Binky free, Tallulah. She went so fast, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 31, 2008)

I did end up bringing Tallulah to the vet for a necropsy. It was somewhat inconclusive, the vet thinks *maybe* her intestines were tangled up and that's why she was having problems with her cecum (which was very full). My question is, do I need to worry about Rory and Skyler since her feces tested positive for coccidea and clostridium? The 3 had a communal litter box in the living room that they all used. Sky has a runny nose tonight and I'm pretty worried and nervous.

Thanks! It's been such a beautiful day here, all I can think is that it would have been the perfect day to bring Tallulah out to play in the grass for the first time.


----------



## Pipp (May 31, 2008)

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11935&forum_id=10

Best to check the Library link above, and pay particular attention to the recommended article by Pam Alley, here: 

http://www.showbunny.com/gastrointestinal.htm

(It's a breeder-based article, fair warning, there are some meat references in it).

Here's an excerpt: 

"_Coccida are parasites, and as such, shed eggs which are infective after 24 hours out of the body, which is why a disinfection program is essential. Daily removal of all fecal material from the cage wires, resting boards, and floors will aid greatly in reducing the occurrence of coccidial enteritis_."

However, it should also be noted that unless the coccidial count was very high, Tullulah's symptoms seem to have been more in line with *Enterotoxemia*, which is from the toxin released by the Clostridium spiroforme bacteria, and it is NOT transmittable*. *

The twisted intestines I think is volvulus and could be the effect of her problem (ie: Bloat will cause volvulus), although I imagine it could also bea cause. I imagine iteven could have even been a genetic defect causing the problems. It's so hard to know.Rabbit science in terms of their own health is so murky -- odd considering they're sacrificed so often in the name of medicalresearch. 

Having information like this from necropsies and having yousharing theseexperiences is extremely helpful, her loss will contribute to the health and welfare of others for generations to come. It's not much comfort, but it truly is important and very much appreciated. :hug1



sas :clover:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (May 31, 2008)

:sad:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 31, 2008)

Sas, is it okay if I still post in this thread about the medical aspect of Tallulah's death? I got an important e-mail from her breeder today. Here is part of it:

"Dear Shiloh, Again, I am very sorry about Tallulah's "early flight" to Heaven. For sure, she was the most loved bunny and had a life, though short, that every pet should have. I do think, from your emails, that she was not a strong bunny from the beginning, although she never suffered from diarrhea while she was here and I never had an indication that she was anything but healthy.I know some of her symptoms started right away (runny nose) when you first had her, and that you consistently gave her the very best vet care (I'm sorry about your vet bill--way more than I could have imagined), so I believe perhaps genetically she had a compromised immune system that could not overcome the usual rabbit ups and downs. 

Her mom, Olivia, has always been healthy, and her dad as well(I am sorry to say that Ijust last monthplaced him in a 4H home because I just had too many bucks). Olivia has never lost a baby, nor have I ever had someone contact me with a healthy problem in her children--till now. However, Olivia had a litter of six in March, and I lost three of them in the space of one week when they reached six weeks of age. It was mucoid enteritis, which strikes weaning bunnies and is essentially 100% fatal due to cocci and clostridium overgrowth resulting from GI stasis and toxins in the cecum which cause death. I spent a lot of time and money and tried every antibiotic, probiotic, vitamin, etc. that I researched, but to no avail. I have lost four more bunnies during this month, all in the same manner, though in different litters, and it is so sad and discouraging. In previous years, I have never lost more than one baby here and there, and never one older than 9 weeks. I read that there are predisposing factors, such as environmental changes, loud noises, different caretakers, diet changes and genetics that may precipitate this condition, but the real cause is unknown. It sounds like this is the same condition that affected Tallulah, although she was an adult and should have been able to overcome it, I would think...but it makes me wonder about genetic predisposition.
I am still breeding my rabbits and currently have several healthy ones that made it through my recent crisis without any problems, but I cannot help but wonder why some were affected and others weren't. I am disinfecting my cages carefully and have switched to hay racks so the babies aren't eating hay off the bottom of the cage as much, but they still sit on their food while they eat, etc, so I have all the moms and babies on Sulmet for cocci, although none of my adults are thin or show any sign of disease."

What do you all think? It sure does sound like what she had. I kind of wish she'd contacted me sooner to say her bunnies were having these problems too. What should I do about disinfecting her cage and the area Rory and Skyler play in?


----------

